# soulever des enjeux



## Voce

Salve!
Ho un problema con un'espressione contenuta nella seguente frase (riporto domanda e risposta, poiché si tratta di un'intervista):

 "Les valeurs dites chrétiennes sont-elles prises en otage en cette année d’élections fédérales? 
Oui, on pourrait le craindre, en voyant ce genre d’initiatives. C’est un moyen pour certains groupes d’occuper le terrain avec ces problématiques. Ceci sans forcément réfléchir *aux enjeux qu’ils soulèvent"*.
La mia traduzione, in attesa di rettifiche, è la seguente:

 "I valori cosiddetti cristiani sono presi in ostaggio in questo anno di elezioni federali? 
Sì, lo si potrebbe temere alla luce di questo genere di iniziative. È un mezzo per certi gruppi di occupare il campo con queste problematiche. E lo fanno senza necessariamente riflettere *sulla posta in gioco che sollevano". *

Non credo che abbia molto senso "la posta in gioco che sollevano".
Il contesto è un manifesto lanciato in Svizzera da un movimento che si oppone a una iniziativa parlamentare che vorrebbe inserire nella costituzione la salvaguardia dei simboli cristiani negli spazi pubblici.
Grazie per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

L'annoso problema dell'enjeu!
Anch'io mi trovo sempre in difficoltà con questa parola.
In questo contesto il mio tentativo è il seguente : "senza necessariamente riflettere alle implicazioni profonde che ciò comporta"... ma mi rendo conto che è un po distante come traduzione e comunque non mi soddisfa al 100%.
Qualcun'altro ha idee?


----------



## Voce

Intanto grazie, Lavinia. È comunque meglio della "posta in gioco"!


----------



## Corsicum

On retrouve de nombreux contextes traduits ici :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
Dont un exemple :
_Le chapitre suivant présente les moyens mis en œuvre actuellement par la Commission pour soutenir le secteur du volontariat et la manière dont celle-ci compte aborder *les enjeux soulevés* à l’avenir._
_Il capitolo che segue descrive le attuali iniziative della Commissione a sostegno del settore del volontariato e in che modo essa intenda affrontare le questioni sollevate in futuro.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lng1=it,fr&lang=&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=608035:cs&page=1&hwords=les+enjeux%7E
_


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Corsicum. Anche se ormai il testo è stato consegnato faccio tesoro delle tue indicazioni e dell'utile link suggeritomi.


----------

